# Devinci 2012 Leo SL frame review?



## did291 (Sep 12, 2011)

Can't find any recent, So I am asking , Good?, Bad? Any user here?

Since i am not sure if i will and what model, i'm asking about just the frame.
Thanks


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

No comment about the frame, but living in Ottawa I see tons of De Vinci bikes here so the must be a decent brand.


----------



## did291 (Sep 12, 2011)

Anybody got a LEO SLK or SL whatever that could give an opinion. Since they sold most of there bike at my size, s, and that they are getting very hard to find, somone must have them and can give feedback.
I know that Cycling Team Ekoi-Gaspésien use those bike.

Thanks


----------



## did291 (Sep 12, 2011)

Not much then, well, that is fine, i did find a magazine in, june, road bike i think, that give a nice opinion, so will see.


----------



## did291 (Sep 12, 2011)

No opinion from anybody, the 2012 a almost sold out , so there must be some owner out there.


----------



## Marty Fa9 (Apr 11, 2012)

*Devinci LEO SL*

I do have a 2012 LEO SL since May 2012. This is the best bike I've got in my life... I already drive an Opus Alto 2006 for 4 years, a Felt F4 for a year, test the Scoot Foil 10 and the Argon 18 Gallium and I can confirm that the Devinci Leo SL is the most comfortable and responsive of all. The only problem I got came from the saddle... The Selle Italia Monolink broke after less that 500km! I changed for a "normal" system instead of Monolink one and everything is perfect now.

I do recommand this bike any time!


----------



## did291 (Sep 12, 2011)

Marty Fa9 said:


> I do have a 2012 LEO SL since May 2012. This is the best bike I've got in my life... I already drive an Opus Alto 2006 for 4 years, a Felt F4 for a year, test the Scoot Foil 10 and the Argon 18 Gallium and I can confirm that the Devinci Leo SL is the most comfortable and responsive of all. The only problem I got came from the saddle... The Selle Italia Monolink broke after less that 500km! I changed for a "normal" system instead of Monolink one and everything is perfect now.
> 
> I do recommand this bike any time!


Thanks


----------

